# First Router Recommendations



## Woodgirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello, I am new here.Hopefully lumberchicks are welcome with the Lumberjocks?I am looking to purchase my first router.I am looking at the Dewalt DW618 or Dewalt DWP611 and I'm wondering which would be the best first router.Ive only used my grandfathers ancient Porter Cable so I don't have much experience to make a decision.My first instinct would be to go for the smaller DWP611, bc of its smaller size(maybe easier for a woman's smaller hands to control?)How much of a big deal is it that it only accepts 1/4 bits for a beginner?Will I regret it down the road?Also, for my first router should I be worried about its ability to be mounted on a router table later.Im assuming that with the smaller model,I wouldn't have that ability?I would appreciate anyone's advice and input as Im a newbie to the world of routing.Thanks in advance!


----------



## owennbw (Jan 27, 2013)

I have always regretted going the route of a smaller tool and always opt for the biggest tool I can afford, within reason. i would advise a router you can mount in a table as I rarely remove mine from the table. A 1/2" collet opens up a much wider selection of bits as well. The router is so versatile if you want to make use of its full capability that I would get the best you are able. I have never made the comment "I wish that tool was smaller". I would also look for a router that has both a plunge and fixed base. A little more $$$ on the front end saves you long term.

Welcome to LJ's


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to LJs, Woodgirl. I own both the Dewalt 611 and 618 kits. They are both good tools and I have never had a problem with either.

The 611 is very handy to use as it is lightweight and compact, and the LED lights in the base really help illuminate the work surface. Downside is that it can only use 1/4" shank bits. I use this router the most when hand routing.

The 618 is heavier, more powerful, and can spin 1/4" and 1/2" shank bits. I use this tool in my router table pretty much exclusively.

If I was buying my first router, I'd get a 2.25 hp name-brand tool that can use both size bits (and with a fixed base and plunge base). After that I would consider a trim/compact router. My two cents! Good luck.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot depend on what you going to use it for. I like Dewalt routers and have several of them in different sizes. I love the little 611 compact for all my light duty needs. That's to say most all my edge profiling, round over, trimming Formica, champers, light duty template routing, making continuous biscuits and other slotting task. when I need something with a 1/2 shank router bit for bigger cut my next most used is the Dewalt 621 plunge router. The ergonomics to the 621 takes a little getting use to but after a while you get use to it.

The one Dewalt router I haven't use much (because I dropped it right off the bat) is 618. I've heard lots of reports that the speed control on the 618 has been troublesome and I don't know if that issue have been addressed. If it has that could make you a good non plunge first router. You just have to move up the line as you need more power. Like I said it depends a lot on what your going to use it for. Someday you might what the 625 to put in a router table.

Routers are like potato chip, you can't just have one.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

For table use, variable speed is a must on larger bits…..1/4" shanks are far more likely to snap than 1/2" shank, so I'd strongly encourage you to look to bits with 1/2" shank, especially on the larger bits that require the speed to be slowed down.

I've found the Hitachi M12VC to among the lightest and quietest of the 11 amp routers. It's got variable speed, is very well balanced and easy to handle, and goes on sale at very attractive prices often. The KM12VC comes with plunge base kit too.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Woodgirl: Welcome to the world of woodworking, and to LJs! We are happy to have young people taking up the craft, as it is now mostly old guys like me. Dewalt makes good routers, but so do a lot of other manufacturers, If I were to buy my first handheld router, I would go with a Bosch 1617 EVSPK. It is a two base kit, with both 1/4 an 1/2" bit capacity that will be very versatile for you. The only downside is the guide bushing setup. It does not use the typical PC guide bushings, but you can buy the dedicated Bosch guide bushing set up as an accessory. I have several Dewalt tools, and own eight routers from different mfg including a Dewalt fixed base and a trim router and would maybe buy Dewalt again, but I try to avoid buying into the Black and Decker family. Your grandfather had good taste, but the new Porter Cable routers do not match up to the older models. I like my Bosch 1617 as I have small hands too and it is easy to handle, but I like my older model PC routers too. It is really personal prefernce, but again, the Bosch 1617 will fit all of your current and future needs for quite a while. When you get ready for a table mounted unit, you can always mount your fixed base (or an extra one) in a table, and use the plunge base for your handheld needs, or you could opt for a router lift setup and buy a dedicated router/motor for the table. I use Woodpeckers PV2 lifts and PC 7518 motors.

Do not buy a too small, 1/4" bit capacity only. You will regret it and upgrade to something more utlitarian. Good luck, work safely and above all…have fun.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

First off welcome. You will love it here. Everyone is really nice and willing to help .

All the info above is very good and true. I have been woodworking all my life. I like many here I have 3 or 4 routers. When you're first beginning in woodworking it is understandable shopping around for the best one. The biggest thing is you have to ask yourself is it going to live in a router table mostly or be used for free hand. You want one with adjustable speed to slow it down for the bigger bits, and to take 1/2 bits. You'll find 1/2 bits are less prone to vibrations and flutter. You can always use 1/4's with a collet if needed. The Dewalt combo kit won best overall in Wood magazine a while back. Being able to convert it to a plunge router is a nice option.

If it is going to be in a table you might want to consider a Triton. I don't know if you are aware of this or not, Triton Routers Do Not requires a lift. This will save to hundreds of dollars not buying a lift. I have they're 3 1/4 Hp and love it. Before you mount it to the table you just remove the plunge spring. With a template you drill a hole in your plate for the above the table tool height adjuster. The router bit changes are above the table as well with an auto lock, so it stays in the table once mounted. You only have to reach under the table to turn the main power switch off for you to be able to raise the bit all the way up and engage the auto lock to change bit, and if your locking the bit height for repeated cuts. There are videos and here is a review from Fine Woodworking.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/media/RouterTables.pdf


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with knotscott's recommendation, the Hitachi is a great all round router and for a lady, not too heavy.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

For a first router I would go w/ the larger one. They are both good routers but the larger one is going to be more versatile. In the end you will spend more money on the bits than the router. You will not regret getting 1/2" shank bits as they are more stable and make a nicer cut. Another plus is that the larger one will go in a table. Once you put a router in a table it becomes a lot more versatile tool. Routers are like potato chips, you can't have only one. So eventually you may get the other one. Another point is that the DWP611 is a palm router it is intended for one hand use. If you are new to routing and maybe smaller than the average male, which is what tools are designed for, you may be glad to have those two big knobs to hang on to, on the 618.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

+ 1 on the bosch 1617 EVS..spend a little more cry about the money…then b glad u did..


----------



## Woodgirl (Feb 24, 2013)

First of all, I would like to thank everyone for your advice&kind words.This community is truly amazing in its resources&helpfulness of the people.I was a little hesitant to join, being a woman&relatively new to woodworking.I see now that is not an issue here.Thank you for that.I posted this question early yesterday AM, but being that it was my 1st post, it had to be approved before it was posted, so that took a little time.In the mean time, l went to a local indoor tool flea market to check it out.I ended up grabbing a Hitachi M12VC for $65 and he threw in a Ryobi router table for $25 more.I was glad to see the Hitachi as one of the recommended models here.I know the Ryobi table probably isn't the best, but for that price,it will get me started.I spent so little,that I came home &ordered the Dewalt 611.Overkill?Maybe.But one of my least favorite things to do is switch tool set ups&adjusting things.I figure I can mount the hitachi in the table&use the Dewalt for hand routing.I feel I made a good score.For less than $240 I got 2 name brand routers&a starter router table.The Triton is something I am interested in looking at for when I am ready for more HPand a "big girl" table.I can't wait until my son goes to bed tonight so I can try out my new toys.Thanks to everyone again!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Woodgirl, I think you did extremely well and made great decisions. You won'y regret either routers.
WE truly do understand your "correct" observations about keep changing stuff, that's why you will find some around here have a dozen or more routers. 
Well done.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Good job! You did very well. Your rationale is solid and well thought out. You are on your way.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice deal! Now you need some bits. Something to consider…..router bits spin in excess of 20,000 rpms, and on occasion they can shed a piece of carbide that's not brazed properly. Router bits can be purchased from ridiculously cheap to outrageously expensive. You don't need to spend a fortune to get decent bits that are properly made, but I'd be very cautious about buying the cheapest ones you can find.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

Porter-Cable 7518 is my choice for a table router. It's a pure monster to use handheld but doable. I got two of them at an auction for $45 each. as far as handheld I use a cheap C-man laminate router ever for profiles. it has plenty of power even for flush trimming 1x material. those are my two go-to routers for starters, but a good modest sized plunge router is good to have around. It really is amazing how compact routers have gotten. The DWP611 is $120 @Amazon. I have been thinking about the DWP611 as a replace for the C-man, but can't bring myself to replace a good tool till it craps out for good. I got the c-man on close out for $30, and that was over 5 years a go.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with the Bosch router. I bought it as my first router combo and its still the most used in my shop.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't think anyone mentioned this point, and maybe it's moot now; but for a handheld (not plunge) router, I really like a D handle. PC, Bosch, Makita, and maybe Dewalt make them. For me, it always felt dicey to get the router positioned for a cut, and then have to let go with one hand to switch it on. Similar problem when you're done with the cut-letting go to switch off. The D handles all have a trigger switch in the handle, and it feels much more in control to be able to switch on by just squeezing. For some brands, at least, you can get the D handle as an accessory.

I prefer that configuration so much that I took a PC plunge base, cannibalized the D handle off another base I had, and mounted that on the plunger. For a moment there I'd even forgotten that I'd done that, I'm so accustomed to using it that way. Works great.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep, DeWalt offers a 3 base kit for the 618 with a D handle. It does come in handy for some operations.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

My recommendation is to get the one you think would be most comfortable for you to use. If you pick the right one, before long you will own a second simply because no matter which one is you first, it's not going to be perfect for every router task. Then of course, you will need to get a dedicated one for your router table, and before long you will need one to carry around in the trunk of your car "just in case". It's impossible to have too many electrical outlets or too many routers.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, and welcome!

I started with a Bosch palm router. I still use it regularly but recently bought a Ryobi for my router table. The reason for buying the Ryobi is that it had an adapter to accept the smaller bits from my Bosch.

Of the tools I've acquired, the only one I really regret is the Ryobi. I hate that thing and will replace it as soon as I can.

Good luck. This is a great place to learn. The gender thing is a non-issue in my experience. 
It's all about the tools, the wood, and how to make something with both.

Big wave from Canada


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sandra, What do you hate about your Ryobi router? I bought one (1/4" bits only) when I first started out knowing less than nothing. It has been in my BIG router table for 5 years and I can't get it to malfunction. I have routed a lot of tough woods (Jatoba and Hedge are the hardest) and it just keeps going and going ….. I can change bits above the table and adjust height above the table. The largest bit I use is a 1/2" roundover.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

+1 on Knotscott's recommendation to run 1/2" bits. The actual cutter is brazed on the shaft. A 1/2" cutter has four times the surface area to hold the cutter than the 1/4" shaft. I don't use 1/4" shaft cutters except for applications that don't put much stress on the cutter.

Enjoy your new tools and welcome to LJ's


----------



## Woodgirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice.I ordered 2 sets of router bits from Amazon.They are both 15 PC sets from a company called MCLS.One 1/2" set for the Hitachi and one 1/4" set for the Dewalt 611.They were each around $40 and have a nice selection of different bits and sizes.I know these are pretty cheap, but they had a 4 1/2 star rating on Amazon.I figure this will let me try out lots of style/size bits to see which I use most&like the best.Then I can go buy real quality bits in those styles.Sound like a good plan?.Any recommendations for brands of bits when I'm ready to get some nicer ones?Also, has anyone tried out a box cutter bit and how do you like it? Thanks again to everyone.Im sure I'll have many more questions moving forward and its nice to know that there r so many great people here who r so willing to help a humble beginner like me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Good idea going to the flea market, it was my suggestion before I read your post. Having a couple of routers of various sizes, as budget allows, is a good idea. I have several, including the mentioned Dewalt mounted to a table. Each router has limitations, some are too big for a small job like laminate trim, others are just not big enough when you are routing through long boards. Burn up a few 1/4 inch bits and then throw them in a spare box and slowly as the budget allows move up to the 1/2" bits they work better. Another good place to look for tools is pawn shops.  I have one next door to my work and have got alot of good brand name tools for a lot less than new. 
Lastly, welcome, now get to work and make something then post it. (laughing)


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

I recommend a D-handle for better control of the tool and a trigger switch so you don't have to take your hand off the tool to start or stop it. I have this Milwaukee router, had the Porter Cable D handle and like the Milwaukee better.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have two PC 690's, a Bosch Colt, and A 45 year old Craftsman.

The PC are my workhorses and for detail work I use the Colt. As far as the Colt goes I do not care for the depth adjustment and I believe the Rigid version has a better adjustment method. The plastic plate on the bottom of the Colt is not flat, which is rather unnerving when you first use it. I replace all my base plates with shop made acrylic base plates that are all the same diameter, eliminates resets when changing router during a set up, and so that they accept the PC bushing set.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

actually I prefer the small router, cause most of my work is square, with just chamfers don't really do a lot of profiling and the small router, I have 2 is easier to control but for a first router the 2 1/2 is a great first but you will buy a compact cause they are much easier to control I really dont use my 2 1/4 that much but I love the compact you can get a Dewalt like for 170.00 I think 611 or the porter cable or the Bosch they are all good tools


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

welcome to the site!
Small routers are always handy around the shop, to keep those bits used frecuantly. So I think is a great idea about starting with a small router that never is going to be useless.
I love Feestool Routers. They are worth every single cent.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

gfa-for lack of a technical term, I find the Ryobi 'friggy' to adjust. I have in in my table and I have to take it out of the table completely to adjust the depth. Even at that it's not easy. When the plunge lock lever is released, the base springs away very hard if that makes sense. One of the selling features other than price was the 1/4 adaptor to accept the smaller bits I have. The adaptor usually comes out with the bit no matter how loose the collet nut is which is another pia. And I had a bit fly out of the adaptor during a cut. Thankfully it headed away from me and the nut had been tightened properly. I think the who adaptor had worked itself up and out of the nut.

The only router I've owned prior is my Bosch colt and I must admit being partial to that one. I'm thinking about getting the plunge base that now comes with it.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, that sounds more like "unsafe" than "friggy" to me. Airborne router bits are no joke.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

MLCS is pretty well regarded around here. They are one of the better suppliers of inexpensive bits. I think you should consider sending one of those sets back, maybe the 1/4" set, especially if they have basically the same bits, which they often do. A good piece of advice I've heard is to buy a set like one you chose, and then buy replacement bits that are higher quality. It's good to have a basic set of bits to be able to complete any project, but you don't know what you are really going to use the most. You don't need the same bit in 1/4 and 1/2" shank. Basically, you get a 1/2 shank if it works, and a 1/4 if you have to save some money on a small bit. If you have several routers, and one or more of them only take 1/4" bits, then you end up with more 1/4" shanks than you otherwise would, but 1/2" shank is stronger.

When you say "box cutter" did you mean "core box"? Never heard of a box cutter bit. A box cutter is a razor blade knife. A core box bit cuts a 1/2 round profile down the middle of a work piece:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_core.html

Compare that to a "cove" bit, that makes a similar cut, but 1/4 round, on the edge of a workpiece:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_cove.html

Notice that the shape of the bit is similar, but the core box bit has no guide bearing, while the cove bit does.

The best bits probably are Whiteside or Amana, but there are other good brands.


----------



## Woodgirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Brtech-Thanks for your answer.What you are saying about the 1/4"&1/2" bit sets makes sense.The reason why I bought both sets is that the Dewalt DWP611PK only accepts 1/4" bits.I got the 1/2" set with the intention of using it in the Hitachi which is mounted in the table I got @the flea market this weekend.Everyone seems to prefer using 1/2" when possible, that was why I got both.But you are right.Most of the bits are the same.Should I return the 1/2"& just experiment w/ the 1/4" in both machines?As far as the "box cutter bit",I am an idiot.What I meant was box joint bit or finger joint bit.Sorry


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Sandra. I have the smaller Ryobi with the fixed base and it is great to adjust depth from above the table. Good info about the bigger model with the plunge base. I'll avoid that mistake!


----------



## adamclyde (Feb 28, 2013)

While I have a number of routers, these days I pretty much only use the extreme sizes - the small palm/laminate router for most hand held work, and the big beefy one sits permanently under my router table. Occasionally I will have a need for a middle-sized or plunge router, but not all that often.

Also, I don't often need a 1/2 inch shank for my hand held work. Sometimes, but most profiling bits I use are 1/4 (and because I mostly do that with a palm router nowadays). But if you ever want to put anything under a table, be sure to get one that can accept 1/2 inch bits. You'll regret it if you don't (I did with my first router).


----------

